# Rocko's version of "subtlety"



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Over the past few days I have been introducing Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul into Rocko's diet, just to add a bit more variety. The first night I only put five or so kibble, and they were all gone in the morning, so I considered the new food approved, so last night I put a little more, and it was all gone again this morning.

Well, I change his liner every two nights, so tonight I took everything out of the cage and prepared to switch the liners. And what, exactly, did I find under the corder of his liner?









!!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## harasblas (Sep 20, 2009)

hahhahahhahhaa :lol: how sneaky!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Funny little hedgies :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That is just great!! I love how they find ways to tell us exactly what they're thinking sometimes. Silly boy! :lol:


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigRob (Jan 2, 2010)

Aww adorable little scamp. When Herc doesn't like something he picks his food dish up and throws it across the cage, he even gives me dirty looks while he does it and makes a point of turning his nose up at whatever it was. They have some of the best personalities I have ever seen in a pet!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely have minds of their own!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

So the question is, is he hiding his peas under the mashed potatoes or saving them for dessert later? Mine love their Cat lovers Soul. That is so cute!!!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL. Hilarious.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh that is too funny


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job Rocko. 

I had a similar experience with one of my first hedgehogs. I was trying to introduce a new food and was having no luck with Turtle. Then one morning all of the new food was missing. During his morning leg inspection I told him what a good little boy he was for finally eating the new food and that I was very proud of him. After I put him back in his cage, I noticed in his litter box a pile of the new food (all of it as a matter of fact). He had carried every single piece of the new food into his litter box. I took the hint and we stopped trying the new food with him.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Hah! Too cute! Sophie actually has been doing something similar that reminded me of that picture. I forget what food she's on, but it's on Reaper's list. However we supplement it with a few pieces of my cat's food, which has a higher fat content since we're trying to put weight on her. She seems to like my cat's food a bit better, so I'll give her a few and every morning, sure enough they're all gone. Every night for the past two nights I've heard a dragging sound and an occasional falling or banging sound in her tubes and been too disoriented to check it out. This morning I went to check on her and when I picked up her bag about 30 pieces of my cat's brand of cat food tumbled out! Sneaky hedgie, stockpiling.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Ahahahah. I didn't realize they would be able to be that sneaky. I wonder if he really didn't like it, or if he felt the need to hoard maybe...? I've never heard of a pet trying to trick its owner like that lol!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine was a little less subtle than Rocko, Turtle, or Sophie. She just ate everything except for the new kibbles; left the offending kibbles in her dish; then pooped there. She'd never pooped in her food dish before or since.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hehe. I like Satin's method. With Turtle, it wasn't hoarding, he just didn't like the food.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahaha that's so funny! I am most definitely amused. Go Rocko!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a little trickster!


----------

